# Gebäudeautomatisierung mit Wago



## Adenauer (2 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen bald bauen und ich möchte meinem EFH mit einer SPS ein bisschen Intelligenz verleihen. Steuerung wird wahrscheinlich eine Wago750-841.
Da ich hier schon einige Themen zu dem Thema gesehen habe wollt ich mal fragen was Ihr da so im Einsatz habt.

1. Was setzt Ihr als Schalter ein? Normale Taster oder was besonderes? Auf keinen Fall KNX/EIB find ich völlig überteuert.
2. Wie habt Ihr die Schalter verdrahtet 5x1,5 oder mit Steuerleitung?
3. Habt Ihr für Schalter 24V oder 230V genutzt?
4. Zum schalten der Leistung nutzt Ihr Relais oder Stromstoß Relais. Stromstoß Relais müssten ja Stromsparender sein.
5. Was verbraucht eure Haussteuerung so?
6. Gibt es bei euch einen Plan B also Relais per Hand schaltbar oder über Wechsler direkt von Tastern?
7. Die Wago besitzt ja einen Webserver für Visualisierungen. Wie Leistungsfähig ist dieser? Wie viele Html Seiten kann man hier ablegen.
8. Wie viel Platz braucht man im Schrank.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben könntet.


----------



## gravieren (2 Januar 2012)

Adenauer schrieb:


> Steuerung wird wahrscheinlich eine Wago750-841.
> Hi



Nimm eine 750-880  !


Gruß Karl


----------



## Adenauer (2 Januar 2012)

Gibt es einen bestimmten grund warum du zur 880 rätst?


----------



## Markus Rupp (3 Januar 2012)

ich behaupte mal aufgrund der tatsache das die technologie 841 schon recht alt ist.
880, 881 und 882 sind da deutlich weiter und kommen nach meinen informationen neben redundanten netzwerken / int. switch auch besser mit den neuen systemklemmen und funktionen zurecht


----------



## gravieren (3 Januar 2012)

Hi


Adenauer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen bestimmten grund warum du zur 880 rätst?


Der NEUPREIS ist identisch.

Höhere Leistung.
2 Netzwerk-Anschlüße.  (Ich denke, irgendwann willst du ein Touchpanel anschliessen, dann entfällt ein Switch)

Ist "Stand der Technik".


Gruß Karl


----------



## seeba (4 Januar 2012)

Adenauer schrieb:


> 1. Was setzt Ihr als Schalter ein? Normale Taster oder was besonderes? Auf keinen Fall KNX/EIB find ich völlig überteuert.


Gemischt. In den "Komforträumen" natürlich Raumcontroller am KNX. In den Nebenräumen kannst du zum Beispiel das Schalterprogramm LS990 von Jung nutzen. Da gibt's vieles als 24V-Ausführung.


Adenauer schrieb:


> 2. Wie habt Ihr die Schalter verdrahtet 5x1,5 oder mit Steuerleitung?


Steuerleitung


Adenauer schrieb:


> 3. Habt Ihr für Schalter 24V oder 230V genutzt?


24V, siehe oben!


Adenauer schrieb:


> 4. Zum schalten der Leistung nutzt Ihr Relais oder Stromstoß Relais. Stromstoß Relais müssten ja Stromsparender sein.


Normale Relais mit "Handbedienebene", wie z.B. Finder 19.21!


Adenauer schrieb:


> 5. Was verbraucht eure Haussteuerung so?


Keine Ahnung. 


Adenauer schrieb:


> 6. Gibt es bei euch einen Plan B also Relais per Hand schaltbar oder über Wechsler direkt von Tastern?


Siehe Antwort zu 4!


Adenauer schrieb:


> 7. Die Wago besitzt ja einen Webserver für Visualisierungen. Wie Leistungsfähig ist dieser? Wie viele Html Seiten kann man hier ablegen.


Nutze IP-Symcon auf einem Panel-PC. Kostet nicht die Welt und kann noch viel mehr. Auch braucht man keine Oberflächen gestalten, die generieren sich automatisch aus den definierten Aktortypen usw.! Außerdem gibt es Apps für Mobilegeräte uvm.


Adenauer schrieb:


> 8. Wie viel Platz braucht man im Schrank.


Das lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten.



Adenauer schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir dazu ein paar Tipps geben könntet.


Kein Problem, aber auch ich rate zum 750-880 oder 750-881!


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Januar 2012)

> Gibt es bei euch einen Plan B also Relais per Hand schaltbar oder über Wechsler direkt von Tastern?


Für welchen Fall soll Plan B sein? Hardwaredefekt oder Softwareprobleme? Falls ersteres: den Ausgang für ein "Notlicht" (das Licht an der Steuerung) invertiert oder auf Dauer 1 programmieren und an den Öffnerkontakt des Relais anschließen, dann ist es an wenn die Steuerung ausfällt. Alternativ geht auch eine Taschenlampe (mit vollen Batterien). Etwas Ersatzteile (CPU, Digitaleingang, Digitalausgang) sind auch nicht schlecht. Auch nicht unbedingt jede Steckdose über die Steuerung, dann kann zur Not noch was ohne betrieben werden.

Software ist natürlich ein enormes Risiko, zumindest wenn mit Pointern gearbeitet wird und an einer Stelle vergessen wird die Werte auf Plausibilität zu überprüfen. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kannst Du natürlich die I/O-Ebene auf eine eigene CPU geben (und da die Pointer weglassen), alle anderen Dinge dann auf eine übergeordnete CPU. Wenn die ausfällt geht halt die Vius nicht mehr und dergleichen, dunkel bleibt es in dem Fall aber nicht. Die Kommunikation zwischen den CPU's geht mit den bewährten Netzvariablen.



> Die Wago besitzt ja einen Webserver für Visualisierungen. Wie  Leistungsfähig ist dieser? Wie viele Html Seiten kann man hier ablegen.


Ist eigentlich nur durch den Flash Speicher begrenzt, kommt stark drauf an wie viele Bildchen rein sollen (und in welcher Auflösung bzw. welchem Format).

Ich bin 2007 eingezogen, damals war's noch der 750-841 (einer pro Etage), heute gibt's aber noch bessere Lösungen(z.B. mit SD-Kartenslot...).


----------



## DiX (1 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob öfter Stromstoß Relais eingesetzt werden. Die kann man ja meistens auch von Hand betätigen falls wirklich mal die Steuerung ausfällt. Wie sieht es mit der Wärmeentwicklung in der Verteilung aus wenn viele Relais angesteuert sind. Die Steuerung selbst und Netzteil  werden ja auch Wärme erzeugen.
Da würden mich eure Erfahrungen interessieren. 

Gruß DiX


----------



## TimoK (1 Februar 2012)

Es gibt von Eltako Relais, die nur während des Schaltvorgangs Strom ziehen. Sobald die andere Endlage erreicht ist, wird kein Strom verbraucht (obwohl die Spannung weiterhin anliegt).
Wenn du z.B. die Beleuchtung aus Sicherheitsgründen auf Öffner verdrahtest und die Steckdosen ebenfalls, hält sich die Wärmelast in Grenzen, wenn diese meistens nicht angesteuert sind und somit die Steckdosen aktiv sind. 

Bezügl. der Wärmeleistung würde ich den Schaltschrank ausreichend groß dimensionieren, dann kannst du auf Lüfter o.ä. und somit auf bewegliche Teile unter Umständen verzichten. Wir haben hier beispielsweise eine Lichtsteuerung mit ca. 100 Relais + S7-300, die nicht gekühlt wird außer durch genug Platz im Schrank - auch bei hohen Umgebungstemperaturen ohne Probleme bei Dauerbelastung von ca. 8-10A pro Relais.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## hegotec (6 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
habe im letzten Jahr das gleiche umgesetzt. Funktioniert super !

Als Taster habe ich die 4-fach von Gira genommen.
Leitung 12x0,34, ist aber überdimensioniert.

Durch ein Multplexverfahren (eigene HW-Entwicklung) kann ich mit 6 Leitungen, 8 Taster erfassen (2-vierfach).
Ich kann dann mit einer 8-fach Out und einer 8-fach IN Klemme 64 Taster erkennen.
(Spart Platz und Geld !)
Als Licht-Relais habe ich Koppelrelais von Finder genommen 6A, 6,2mm breit.
Ansteuerung auch über eigene Hardware. 2 Stück 8-fach OUT -> 64 Relais !

Über den Stromverbrauch der Relais habe ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht.
Relais verbraucht ca. 0,5W. Beim Licht spielt die Relaisleistung kaum ins Gewicht.

Stromverbrauch der Steuerung habe ich noch nicht gemessen.
Aber der Stromspareffekt ist recht groß.
Ich schalte über Software die Licht wieder aus. In der alten Wohnung brannte das Licht in der Abstellkammer mal einige Tage !

6. Kein Plan B, oder vielleicht Kerzen und Stehlampen.
7. Kommt später.
8. Durch die Eigenentwicklungen recht wenig.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## ffox (8 Februar 2012)

@hegotec
Hallo,
ich plane gerade ebenfalls die Haussteuerung mit einer SPS. Wenn Du schreibst 12x0.34 ist überdimensioniert, nehme ich an Du beziehst Dich auf den Querschnitt. Mir ist nicht ganz klar anhand welcher Überlegungen man diesen wählen sollte. Konkret liebäugle ich mit AWG24 also 0.2mm^2 als Cat5e, reicht das?


----------



## OliverG (8 Februar 2012)

Hallo ffox,
der Querschnitt ist dabei ziemlich gleichgültig.
Ich schalte damit lediglich 24V, Strom fast 0.
Du musst aber bedenken, dass du du die Kabel auch mit den Schaltern verbinden musst. Für 0,34 gibt es noch bezahlbare Aderendhülsen, bzw. 0,5 gehen auch noch und halten im Gira Taster. Die "normalen" Elektriker nutzen eher dickeres Kabel. 
Nein ich meine eher die Aderzahl.
6x0,34 hätte auch gereicht. Würde jetzt vielleicht eher 6x0,5qmm nutzen. Lässt sich leichter crimpen....
Durch das Multiplexen (2x4) kann ich damit 8 Einzeltaster erfassen.
Programmiert habe ich das Ganze auf einer Wago 750-841.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## TimoK (9 Februar 2012)

Es gibt auch noch Schalterprogramme (und Steckdosen, hierbei aber nebensächlich) zum Schrauben. Dabei ist dann der Querschnitt vollkommen egal, mit Drahtschutz sind auch keine Aderendhülsen notwendig. 
Da man dabei jedoch bei der Auswahl der Schalter relativ eingeschränkt ist würde ich mir darüber vorher Gedanken machen, ob es sich lohnt, einen "dickeren" Querschnitt zu nehmen und das passende Schalterprogramm zu nutzen oder bei der Leitung Geld spart und dafür beim optischen Aspekt Abstriche machen muss.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Yokohama
Timo


----------



## OliverG (9 Februar 2012)

Moin Timo,
das stimmt natürlich !
Würde aber die Steckdosen nicht zum Schrauben nehmen.
Habe im EFH 135x Steckdosen und 35x 4-fach Schalter verbaut.
Den Mehrpreis für das Kabel schätze ich insgesamt auf 200 EUR. 
Wie sieht bei den Wago-Klemmen mit dem min. Querschnitt aus ? Könnten die CAT Kabel ?

Oliver


----------



## ffox (13 Februar 2012)

OliverG schrieb:


> Moin Timo,
> das stimmt natürlich !
> Würde aber die Steckdosen nicht zum Schrauben nehmen.
> Habe im EFH 135x Steckdosen und 35x 4-fach Schalter verbaut.
> ...



Generell wäre interessant wie ihr mit all den Taster/Sensor Kabeln umgeht. Habt Ihr Rangierklemmen oder LSA Leisten im Schaltschrank?


----------



## -V- (13 Februar 2012)

OliverG schrieb:


> Moin Timo,
> das stimmt natürlich !
> Würde aber die Steckdosen nicht zum Schrauben nehmen.
> Habe im EFH 135x Steckdosen und 35x 4-fach Schalter verbaut.
> ...



Es gibt von Wago Micro-Klemmen. Die kann man sehr gut für dünne Adern verwenden.


----------



## TimoK (14 Februar 2012)

Die Mikro-Wago-Klemmen sind echt gut. Im Schaltschrank finde ich (auch für dünne Querschnitte) eigentlich nur Reihenklemmen passend. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, der Vorteil von LSA-Leisten mag zwar am Platzbedarf liegen, aber wie gehst du dann weiter mit Einzeladern auf z.B. die SPS oder Relais? 

Gruß Timo


----------



## OliverG (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo Timo,
wie beschrieben habe ich eine Schaltung zwischen den Kabeln zu den Tastern und der SPS.
Komme also mit meinen 48 Leitungen a 0,34qmm auf Micro-Klemmen auf einer Platine und gehen dann mit 16x 0,5qmm zur SPS.
Das Ganze habe ich dann mit Aderendhülsen gemacht. 
Kann mit dem Aufbau dann 64 Einzeltaster abfragen. Manche Taster habe ich aus zusammengefasst. Z.B. sind auf dem Flur fast alle Taster gleich gelegt. Ist aber Geschmacksache.
Plant reichlich Platz im Schrank ein !!

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 März 2012)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren welchen Schaltschrankhersteller ihr nehmt.
Hager? Rittal?
Die SPS ist ja kein typischen Reiheneinbaugerät... wie verbaut ihr diese und welche Maße hat der Schrank?

Danke


----------



## -V- (4 März 2012)

Wie groß den Preisunterschied zwichen ein Automatiersierung mit eines SPS (egal ob Wago oder Siemens) und EIB/KNX?


----------



## mike_roh_soft (4 März 2012)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen aber je umfangreicher das System und je mehr Komponenten man braucht desto größer der Preisunterschied.

Ich würde mal behaupten, wenn du eine SPS verbaust und am Schluss 10000Euro gebraucht hast (Taster, Steckdosen, Schaltschrank, Kabel, etc), hätte das mit EIB/KNX 20000Euro gekostet.

Alleine ein EIB-Taster kostet 120Euro bis er eingebaut ist. Bei ner SPS kannst du normale Taster verwenden für 30Euro (Taster, Rahmen und Abdeckung).


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2012)

Das kann man pauschalt nicht beantworten.

Denn:  Eine Lösung mit einer SPS und eine EIB/KNX-Lösung lassen sich nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Es gibt Dinge die man nur umsetzt wenn man EIB/KNX hat, und Dinge die man nur umsetzt wenn man eine SPS hat.

Ich persönlich würde immer eine SPS einsetzen, weil ich mit der weitaus flexibler bin als mit EIB/KNX.
Wenn es in 20 Jahren die SPS nicht mehr gibt die ich eingesetzt habe, kann ich ohne Probleme eine andere einbauen.
Gibt es in 20 Jahren kein EIB/KNX mehr, muss ich die alten Module für Teures Geld kaufen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike_roh_soft (4 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge die man nur umsetzt wenn man EIB/KNX hat, und Dinge die man nur umsetzt wenn man eine SPS hat.
> 
> Grüße
> Marcel




Beispiele?


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2012)

Bei einer SPS würde ich z.B. nicht auf ein Bussystem setzen, um Sensoren und Aktoren, anzusprechen. 

Bei EIB/KNX ist dies ja sinn und zweck der Übung. Ich weis aber nicht wie es sich hier verhält wenn man die Leitung anbohrt. Bei der SPS geht dann im schlimmsten Fall EIN Taster nicht, wie verhält sich dort unser Bus?

Bei EIB/KNX wäre es nicht möglich, Dinge wie Motoren und Pumpen gescheit einzubinden. 
Gedankenspiele hierfür sind z.B. Förderpumpen für Brauchwasser (Garten), o.ä.

Ich wüsste nicht wie bei mit EIB/KNX gescheit nen FU ansprechen könnte.

Außerdem wüsste ich wie ich mit einer SPS große Mengen Daten sauber archivieren kann... Bei EIB/KNX stell ich mir das komplizierter vor.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## -V- (4 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Bei einer SPS würde ich z.B. nicht auf ein Bussystem setzen, um Sensoren und Aktoren, anzusprechen.
> 
> Bei EIB/KNX ist dies ja sinn und zweck der Übung. Ich weis aber nicht wie es sich hier verhält wenn man die Leitung anbohrt. Bei der SPS geht dann im schlimmsten Fall EIN Taster nicht, wie verhält sich dort unser Bus?
> 
> ...



EIB/KNX wurde ja für den Gebäudebereich entwickelt, dort spielen FUs (noch) eine untergeordnet Rolle.

Bei der Logo gibt es ja eine Moglichkeit sie an den EIB/KNX anzubinden. Wie das jedtz bei anderen Systemen (Beckhoff, Siemens S7) aussieht. Weis ich nicht.


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2012)

Wago kann EIB/KNX 
Beckhoff soweit ich weis auch.
Bei Siemens bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber es gibt irgendwo Bussystemumsetzer, und da wird schon eins dabei sein, was Siemens auch spricht.

Wo spielen FU in einer Gebäudeautomation eine untergeordnete Rolle wenn ich fragen darf? 
Ich kenn keine HLK-Anlage ohne FU, und EIB/KNX ist ja genau für solche "Bürogebäude" entwickelt worden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## drfunfrock (4 März 2012)

Ich würde mal EnOcean-Technologie erwägen. Das kommt billiger und ist flexibler, weil drahtlos.


----------



## ffox (4 März 2012)

@drfunfrock: Enocean? Billiger? Ich denke es gibt nur wenige Fälle wo das zutrifft. Flexibel und auch ansonsten interessant ist es schon, aber eben eher ein Ersatz für Draht, weniger eine Alternative zu SPS bzw. KNX.

Aber zurück zur Frage. Ich denke wenn man bei Wago oder ähnlichem bleibt ist die SPS mit Abstand die günstigste Lösung. Gerade wenn man betrachtet das auch KNX/EIB oftmals sternförmig realisiert werden und zumindest alle Aktoren im Schaltschrank hocken. Ein wesentlicher Unterschied besteht denke ich auch noch in der Eigenleistung. Bei KNX/EIB braucht man das Konfigtool was glaube ich ca. 1000€ kostet - sprich man hat fast keine Chance zur Eigenleistung/Konfiguration. Bei der SPS ist es fast umgekehrt. Einen Elektriker für den Einbau findet man wahrscheinlich noch, aber konfigurieren/programmieren muss man selbst. 

Grüße,
ffox


----------



## Matze001 (4 März 2012)

Eine SPS á la Wago oder Beckhoff kann auch mit EIB/KNX und Enocean kommunizieren.

Wieder ein großer Vorteil FÜR die SPS.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (4 März 2012)

Eine sinnvolle Diskussion zum Unterschied zwischen KNX und SPS ist nur möglich mit Leuten, 
die beiden Welten kennen und, noch besser, schon beides eingesetzt haben.
Ansonsten werden mir zu viel Halbwissen und Vorurteile ausgetauscht.




> Bei EIB/KNX wäre es nicht möglich, Dinge wie Motoren und Pumpen gescheit einzubinden.
> Gedankenspiele hierfür sind z.B. Förderpumpen für Brauchwasser (Garten), o.ä.
> Ich wüsste nicht wie bei mit EIB/KNX gescheit nen FU ansprechen könnte.



Dazu verwendet man sowohl im LON als auch im KNX meistens DDCs, also spezielle Logikmodule ggf. auch kleine lokale SPSen. Sowass wird also dezentral gelöst 

Ansonsten gibt es Rollladenaktoren oder Lüfteraktoren mit direktem KNX-Anschluss



> Außerdem wüsste ich wie ich mit einer SPS große Mengen Daten sauber  archivieren kann... Bei EIB/KNX stell ich mir das komplizierter vor.



Dazu verwendet man Homeserver. Allerdings erschließt sich mir nicht, wieso ich im Einfamilienhaus große Mengen Daten  archivieren sollte. Es reicht einmal pro Minute z.B. die Temperatur zu loggen.




> Wenn es in 20 Jahren die SPS nicht mehr gibt die ich eingesetzt habe, kann ich ohne Probleme eine andere einbauen.
> Gibt es in 20 Jahren kein EIB/KNX mehr, muss ich die alten Module für Teures Geld kaufen.



Da muss ich sagen kennt ihr den Verbreitungsgrad von KNX nicht. Da z.B. SIEMENS sowohl KNX-Komponenten als auch SPS-Komponenten herstellt, sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Ansonsten gibt es ganze Menge andere Firmen die KNX-Komponenten herstellen. 

Reicht euch diese Liste etwa nicht?: http://www.eib-home.de/instabus_eib_download_frame.htm

siehe auch ->  http://www.eibmarkt.com/
-

Obwohl ich den ganzen Tag lang SPSen programmiere habe ich aus - für mich guten Gründen - KEINE SPS im Haus, sondern KNX. Das will schon was heißen.

Ausserdem wäre es für mich interessant zu erfahren, wie man ohne KNX solch schöne Raumregler im Haus einsetzen können sollte:  http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS6502777?PID=DE_NS6502777
Nur unbeleuchtete Taster, das ist nichts. Ich kenne so ein SPS-Haus.  Der WAF-Faktor hält sich da echt in Grenzen. Nur mal so zum mitzählen, für vier Taster mit LED-Rückmeldung benötige ich 10 Adern. Wenn ich das auf ein Haus hochrechne
möchte ich nicht die ganzen 0,75 mm² - Ader aufklemmen müssen. Dann schon lieber 2 Ader für den KNX-Bus und ggf. 2-Ader für die zusätzlich Spannungsversorgung von größeren Sensoren/Aktoren.


Ein Aspekt sollte auch nicht vergessen werden, wenn ein dezentrales Modul (ob als REG-Gerät im Schaltschrank oder als Taster mit BUS-Anschluss ausfällt, dann fehlt nur diese Funktion. Der Rest läuft weiter. Das Modul kann ohne 
das Beeinflussen der restlichen Komponenten ausgetauscht und neu bespielt werden.

Ausserdem gibt in jeder Region genug KNX-kundige Fachleute, die im Notfall helfen können. Wer vor 15 Jahren auch eine Dolog AKF gesetzt hat - eine SPS der alten Zeit - kann heute alles umbauen und neu programmieren. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin froh das ich KNX habe.


Grüße

Frank


----------



## bike (4 März 2012)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich würde mal EnOcean-Technologie erwägen. Das kommt billiger und ist flexibler, weil drahtlos.



Da fällt mir nur der Begriff "Elektrosmoke" ein.
Es ist doch klar, dass elektromagnetische Wellen auch schädlich sein können.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ;-)


bike


----------



## TimoK (5 März 2012)

Guten Morgen,



mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde interessieren welchen Schaltschrankhersteller ihr nehmt.
> Hager? Rittal?
> ...



am liebsten "normale" Rittal TS8-Schränke. Bei den REG-Schränken ist man nicht nur bei der SPS vor Herausforderungen gestellt, viele Relais, Klemmen, Potentialblöcke usw. passen auch nicht vernünftig in die Reiheneinbaumaße. Deswegen lieber eine normale Montageplatte nehmen, den Schrank in einen entsprechenden Raum einfach vor der Wand stehenlassen und fertig. So bist du auch später bei Umbauten oder Erweiterungen wesentlich flexibler, kannst z.B. einfach ein weiteres Feld anbauen. Es gehen natürlich auch andere Hersteller, Rittal ist jedoch ganz klar mein persönlicher Favorit.

Zu klären ist allerdings, wie du das Ganze bezügl. Zählerfeld machen möchtest. I.d.R. benötigst du dann noch einen kleinen Schrank mit Zählereinbaufeld, der entsprechend verplombt werden kann wie es dein Versorger wünscht. Hierfür gibt es z.B. von Hager kleine Schränke für den Zähler und beispielsweise 3 Neozedblöcke o.ä., von hier aus kannst du dann die Verteilung auf deinen eigentlichen Schaltschrank vornehmen. Kostet in Summe ein paar Eur mehr, dafür passt auch alles so rein wie es soll.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ffox (5 März 2012)

Hui! TS8 Schränke sind laut Datenblatt 40cm tief? Ist das nicht etwas zu viel des Guten? Ich habe eigentlich mit einem Striebel&John 3/2B geliebäugelt. Der ist aber "nur" 215mm tief ... reicht das? Oder ist es definitiv zu knapp?  Ich dachte es kommt im wesentlichen auf die Länge der durchgehenden Hutschienen an. Und da reichen mir meiner Schätzung nach 50cm.


----------



## TimoK (5 März 2012)

Ja, 40cm ist das kleinste Maß.
215mm könnte auch reichen, ich weiß nicht genau wie tief die SPS ist. Plan dir aber auf jeden Fall genug Reserve ein, Platz im Schaltschrank kann man nie genug haben! ;-)


----------



## mike_roh_soft (5 März 2012)

Ich habe einen HAGER im Sinn, der drei Felder breit ist.
Dieser beinhaltet dann Zähler, Reihenklemmen, Automaten, Relais und SPS.

Das Zählerfeld ist wie man es kennt.
Die Felder für Reihenklemmen, Automaten, Relais und SPS sind in drei Abdeckungen unterteilt und 50cm breit, also durchgängige zwei Felder.

Das untere Feld für die SPS wird dann eine nach hinten versenkte Montageplatte mit Hutschiene und bekommt eine geschlossene Abdeckung.
(Ich hätte gerne eine duchsichtige Abdeckung, gibt es aber nicht)

Der Schrank ist 205mm tief und reicht aus da die SPS grad mal 100mm hat und das Netzteil 130mm.

___25cm____ _________50cm_________
------------- ------Reihenklemmen------
------------- --------------------------
---Zähler1--- -------Automaten---------
------------- ----------Relais-----------
------------- -----------SPS-----------
------------- --------------------------


----------



## mike_roh_soft (5 März 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre es für mich interessant zu erfahren, wie man ohne KNX solch schöne Raumregler im Haus einsetzen können sollte:  http://www.eibmarkt.com/cgi-bin/eibmarkt.storefront/DE/Product/NS6502777?PID=DE_NS6502777
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank...
Die Raummodule sehen toll aus keine Frage ... MAF = 10/10 

Der Preis ist halt heftig!

Sind die 6 Taster dann nur für die Raumregulierung oder auch fürs Licht, also in der Funktion umschaltbar?
Da kommt dann aber auch keine Frau mehr klar, hehe!

Bis auf das Display kann ich mit einer SPS und zwei 6fach LED-Tastern im Doppelrahmen das gleiche realisieren und das kostet dann "nur" 120Euro.
(Oder wenn es nur ein 6fach Taster ist eben 60Euro)
Das mal 10Räume und wir haben schon min. 3500Euro gespart.
Das Display ist dann eben ein PC, iPad, iPhone oder ein EinbauPanel im Flur.

Gruß Mike


----------



## IBFS (5 März 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Hi Frank...
> Die Raummodule sehen toll aus keine Frage ... MAF = 10/10
> 
> Der Preis ist halt heftig!



Das war nur ein Beispiel. Die Hauptsache ist für mich, dass egal wie viele 
Taster irgendwo angeordnet sind, man benötigt im Prinzip immer nur zwei Drähte.
Ich hätte einfach keine Lust dutzende von EAs nur zum Einlesen von Tastern
aufzuklemmen.   

Das heißt übrigens Woman Acceptance Factor (WAF)  :razz:

Gruß

Frank


----------



## OliverG (6 März 2012)

*Aktuelle Zahlen*

Hallo Leute,hier mal ein paar aktuelle Zahlen.Ich bin zur Zeit noch an der Programmierung meines "SPS-Hauses". Also alles noch ganz frisch.Als Schaltschrank einen normalen Hager mit Multimediafeld.SPS: Wago 750-841 Starterkit für ca. 400EUR ink. Software, 10 gebrauchte EA-Klemmen Wago&Beckhoff gemischt zusammen 300,-.ca. 40 Gira Schalter 4-fach, 135 Steckdosen, Rahmen,.... ca. 1100,-. 50 Relais 200,- ,Kabel,....Alles alles zusammen ca. 2500,-. Ich denke das ist vom Preis her gegenüber EIB recht günstig.Programmierung mit OSCAT-Hilfe total easy. Anbindung zum smartphone mit WLAN fehlt noch.Tip: Nehmt nicht zu viele Schalter !Mann muss nicht vom Sofa das Licht auf dem Klo schalten können Einfach eine Zeitfunktion programmieren, dann geht das Licht von alleine aus !GrußOliver


----------



## ffox (14 März 2012)

Möglicherweise interessant für alle Einsteiger in das Thema. Ein link zur FH in Dortmund WAGO-SPS in der Gebäudesystemtechnik.


----------



## nbm-moelli (14 März 2012)

Hallo!



OliverG schrieb:


> Anbindung zum smartphone mit WLAN fehlt noch.



Für Android kann ich Unigo wärmstens empfehlen. Da soll demnächst auch noch ein GUI-Builder für den PC kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2012)

Ich hab für das iPhone Wago Link im Einsatz.

Es war etwas frickelig zum Konfigurieren (was aber auch an mir lag, über Weihnachten ist man nicht 100% aufnahmefähig)
aber es tut was es soll  Der Preis ist leider recht happig... aber Spass macht es schon 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## OliverG (15 März 2012)

Hallo Marcel,
hört sich interessant an.
Da will ich mit meine Wago Haussteuerung auf mal hin.
Aber bei dem Wetter habe ich zur Zeit noch genügend andere Außenbaustellen (Garten,...)
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal in Ostrach treffen, dann gehts für mich etwas schneller :wink:.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Matze001 (15 März 2012)

Ich wohn leider nimmer in Ostrach 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mike_roh_soft (1 April 2012)

Hi,
ich habe mal ne Frage zu den Reihenklemmen oben im Schrank...

Angenommen ich habe je Zimmer:
1 nicht schaltbare Steckdose
1 schaltbare Steckdose
2 schaltbare Lichter
1 Rollo (auf/ab)

Das sind schon mal 5 Abgänge/Reihenklemmen, dazu kommen noch die Eingänge für:

2 Taster (Licht1/Licht2)
2 Taster (Rollo auf / ab)

Also bräuchte ich für ein Zimmer 9 Reihenklemmen das den Rahmen wohl sprengt!

Wie macht ihr sowas?
Dreistockklemmen? Wenn ja - wie verteilt man PE und N am besten wenn der N über einen FI geht?

Die Reihenklemmen sind ja extrem teuer im Summe!

Danke Mike


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2012)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Reihenklemmen sind ja extrem teuer im Summe!



Ich werwende die WAGO TopJobS-Serie
Installations-Etagenklemme NT/L/PE  grau WAGO 2005-7641 (N-Trennschieber! - sehr empfehlenswert)
Installations-Etagenklemme L/L      grau WAGO 2005-7642

D.h. für ein 5-adriges NYM-Kabel benötigt man nur noch je eine o.g. Scheiben nebeneinander.
Damit sieht der Schaltschrank sehr ordentlich aus und man kann den N am Ort anklemmen und 
nicht sonstwo ganz oben an der oft vorhandenen "sinnlosen" N-Sammelschiene. 

Grüße 

Frank


----------



## Matze001 (1 April 2012)

Ein bekannter hat die Sensoren (Taster, etc) auf LSA+ Leisten aufgelegt. Das ist platzsparender, aber nicht sehr übersichtlich wie ich finde. Natürlich sind die Leitungen dann als Y-ST-Y ausgeführt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

